# few good days



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Fished a few days on the gsp.. caught my limit in flounder each day also caught a few trout.. Went through a lot of bull minnows! Had a blast!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Not bad, not bad at all. Maybe the water will begin to clean up so we can find some inshore.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.....how many freezers you got??? You have been slaying them fishies!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! Thanks for the report !


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> Dang.....how many freezers you got??? You have been slaying them fishies!!!


I have one freezer and it's not big enough for my fish and deer meat.. I'm in need of an upgrade..


----------



## team landlockd (Mar 6, 2013)

nice haul! ive been waiting all year for those flaties. how far out did u have to go to find em?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

team landlockd said:


> nice haul! ive been waiting all year for those flaties. how far out did u have to go to find em?


They were inshore. Caught them pier fishing.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, a great load of fish and fun to boot, can't beat that!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a great load..!!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> That's a great load..!!


 thanks.


----------



## rhettbutler (Feb 19, 2014)

*nice haul*

nice haul flounder pounder. You seen any blue crab out there yet this.

Thanks for any info


----------

